# iMac Raisin G3: quête de but



## Scipio (13 Mai 2008)

J'ai reçu un iMac G3 400MHz 320MB RAM, 10 GB disque dur avec chargement ingestion-cd et non plateau-cd.

J'ai bien l'intention de perdre mon temps et en faire quelque chose de génial.

À date, je me suis fait une petite liste de futurs métiers pour mon iMac:

-serveur fichiers 
-serveur web / serveur mail
-proxy
-ImacQuarium (http://imacquarium.cool-mac.com/)

J'ai aussi une copie de Mac OS X 10.4 et j'ai entendu dire que un G3 peut rouler sans imploser si on enlève les bonbons visuels.

Que feriez-vous ,vous ?


----------



## Bebop 4 (21 Juin 2008)

Salut !

J'ai déjà eu un iMac G3, qui m'a lâché après un bout de temps. (Je l'avais payé 8 dollars, sans disque dur, sans mémoire.) J'en avais fait mon lecteur de mp3. Ma bibliothèque iTunes est sur un disque dur qui ne sert qu'à stocker des fichiers audio. J'ai transféré ce disque sur l'iMac, installé OS 9.2.2 dessus, iTunes, et bonjour la musique ! C'est un ordi parfait pour écouter de la musique. Il est silencieux, dans la mesure où son disque dur l'est. Aujourd'hui, je suis obligé d'écouter mes mp3 avec le G4 digital audio, et le bruit du ventilateur principal est dérangeant, si j'écoute à bas volume. Je regrette bien mon petit iMac.

Pour savoir si tu peux installer Tiger dessus, je te suggère la lecture du topic suivant:

Performance de Mac OS X sur vieux Mac G3 (<= à 350 Mhz). Edit: J'ai essayé d'en faire un lien, mais ça n'a pas marché. Tu trouveras ce fil dans les forum MacGé, dans le forum "Classic Mac", à la deuxième page en haut.

Bon recyclage ! Ces petits G3 sont de bien belles machines.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Juin 2008)

toutes les options envisagées sont bonnes

Par contre coté tiger tu devrais rester très très discret là dessus sur le forum  car fortes chances que cela ne sot pas légal ( "copie de" + les licences, on va pas bavasser à gogo là dessus y a des tonnes de fils qui te fileront les détails)
mais ca reste faisable s( avec boost de ram si possible)


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2008)

j'ai mis panther sur mon iMac G3 (233), un strawberry 
tiger, c'etait trop lourd (quoique... avec que iTunes et de la ram)
j'avais installé Tiger depuis un QS 2002 (quif quif avec ton Digital Audio )
voilà
hormis le probleme de CD comme l'evoque pascal4mac (mais ca, ce n'est pas un vrai probleme, ca tourne ) je ne vois pas de probleme technique!

serveur iTunes+AFP (mais bon, avec 10Go, 2.5 pour tiger... le reste pour...)
la musique sur un externe (moins joli, mais ca chauffe moins aussi )
serveur web si tu veux, mais mail, oublie  ca tournera pas ou tres mal (et il faut un OS X Server)

Petit ajustement pour ne pas faire "deux poids deux mesures"


----------



## guiguilap (22 Juin 2008)

Salut ! 

J'ai comme toi un iMac G3 400, mais Ruby ! 

J'ai installé dessus Tiger, et tout fonctionne très bien avec un nouveau disque dur 7200 tours minute, et 384 Mo de RAM ! 

Voilà :rose: !


----------



## Nephtys (7 Août 2008)

Bonjour ! 
Demain (normalement) je reçois un iMac G3 grape 400MHz, 384 Mo de RAM et 40Go de Disque dur avec Mac OS X 10.3.9 Panther! 

Pour le moment j'ai en tête de changer les ram; au moins remplacer la 128 par une 512 pour remplacer les 2 par des 512 ! Et puis lui acheter un Disque dur externe en firewire. 

Je me suis renseigner pour changer le disque dur c'est un peu galère à atteindre (quoi que si je change de la RAM je serait déjà dans le coin !) Une petite question : est-ce qu'on peu mettre plusieur DD dedans ? parce que j'ai lu que oui quelques part mais sur le site où j'ai vu comment le démonter je voit pas trop où on pourait les mettre ! 


Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Arlequin (7 Août 2008)

Nephtys a dit:


> Bonjour !
> Demain (normalement) je reçois un iMac G3 grape 400MHz, 384 Mo de RAM et 40Go de Disque dur avec Mac OS X 10.3.9 Panther!
> 
> Pour le moment j'ai en tête de changer les ram; au moins remplacer la 128 par une 512 pour remplacer les 2 par des 512 ! Et puis lui acheter un Disque dur externe en firewire.
> ...


 
Ram: il suffit d'ouvrir la trappe à l'arrière, ça c'est du gâteau

Disque dur: un peu moins facile, faut ouvrir le bestiau (fais un tour sur le site de sterpin.net, c'est très utile 

Deux DD: question place, oublie.... il existe peut être une bidouille qui consiste à remplacer le lecteur CD par un disque dur, mais je n'en suis pas sûr du tout...

à+


----------



## Nephtys (7 Août 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> (fais un tour sur le site de sterpin.net, c'est très utile



C'est la que j'ai été voir ! Mais même pour les Ram ca avait l'air bien planqué ! Enfin je vais déjà voir ce que la bête vaux avec ces 384Mo de Ram et puis j'étudierai la technique de plus près quand le moment sera venu de les changer !  



Arlequin a dit:


> Disque dur: un peu moins facile, faut ouvrir le bestiau (fais un tour sur le site de sterpin.net, c'est très utile
> 
> Deux DD: question place, oublie.... il existe peut être une bidouille qui consiste à remplacer le lecteur CD par un disque dur, mais je n'en suis pas sûr du tout...


 
Le disque dur externe en Firewire ca serait donc une bonne solution non ?


----------



## Arlequin (7 Août 2008)

Nephtys a dit:


> C'est la que j'ai été voir ! Mais même pour les Ram ca avait l'air bien planqué ! Enfin je vais déjà voir ce que la bête vaux avec ces 384Mo de Ram et puis j'étudierai la technique de plus près quand le moment sera venu de les changer !
> 
> 
> 
> Le disque dur externe en Firewire ca serait donc une bonne solution non ?


 
j'ai un doute maintenant quant à l'emplacement de la ram .... mais il me semble qu'avec les G3 400Mhz, c'est au même endroit que les DV 400 .... à vérifier

Disque Firewire: oui, bonne idée... sauf si tu veux t'amuser 

edit : c'est un modèle "slot loading" ou "à tiroir" pour le cd ? 

dans le second cas, effectivement, la manip est plus longue ...:rose:


----------



## Nephtys (7 Août 2008)

Si je peux éviter de démonté complètement ça m'arrange ! C'est que ça doit être fragile c'est petite bête à leur âge ! lol J'aurais trop peur de faire une connerie ! Parce que niveau ordi j'ai tendance à avoir la poisse (et à les faire planter ! PC comme Mac !)

Edit (aussi !) c'est un modèle à chargement par aspiration (slot loading donc je suppose ?)


----------



## Arlequin (7 Août 2008)

Nephtys a dit:


> Si je peux éviter de démonté complètement ça m'arrange ! C'est que ça doit être fragile c'est petite bête à leur âge ! lol J'aurais trop peur de faire une connerie ! Parce que niveau ordi j'ai tendance à avoir la poisse (et à les faire planter ! PC comme Mac !)


 
dis, je pense à un truc: le Grape, c'est bien à tiroir mais il me semble que le CPU plafonnait à 333Mhz ...... d'où ma confusion sur l'emplacement de la ram.....

y'aurait t il eu du bidouillage ? (overclocking)


----------



## Nephtys (7 Août 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> dis, je pense à un truc: le Grape, c'est bien à tiroir mais il me semble que le CPU plafonnait à 333Mhz ...... d'où ma confusion sur l'emplacement de la ram.....
> 
> y'aurait t il eu du bidouillage ? (overclocking)



Alors C'est le tout dernier modèle sorti en grape ! Donc octobre 99, 400MHz d'origine, le gars qui me le vend à changer le DD (10Go par un 40Go) et a changer les 64Mo de ram par 348Mo (j'en est donc déduit qu'il y avait une barette de 128 et une de 256 !) 

J'ai vérifié les infos qu'il m'a donner sur le site d'Apple (ici) et tout correspond!

Edit : il me joint le CD de Mac OS 8 d'origie ce qui correspond aussi !


----------



## Arlequin (7 Août 2008)

Nephtys a dit:


> Alors C'est le tout dernier modèle sorti en grape ! Donc octobre 99, 400MHz d'origine, le gars qui me le vend à changer le DD (10Go par un 40Go) et a changer les 64Mo de ram par 348Mo (j'en est donc déduit qu'il y avait une barette de 128 et une de 256 !)
> 
> J'ai vérifié les infos qu'il m'a donner sur le site d'Apple (ici) et tout correspond!
> 
> Edit : il me joint le CD de Mac OS 8 d'origie ce qui correspond aussi !


 
donc c'est un lecteur slot et non tiroir, juste ?


----------



## Nephtys (7 Août 2008)

Oui Slot !


----------



## Arlequin (7 Août 2008)

Nephtys a dit:


> Oui Slot !


 
toi même 



donc, pas de soucis, la ram se change par le cul de l'imac, petite trappe, pas besoin de démonter quoique ce soit 

Donc, en résumé, nouvelle barette de ram (PC133 compatible et plus facile à trouver que de la PC100)
Et un DD externe

roulez jeunesse


----------



## Nephtys (7 Août 2008)

Cool  Ba ca va attendre un mois je pense mais bon sont programme de remise en forme est prêt c'est déjà bien !


----------



## Arlequin (7 Août 2008)

Nephtys a dit:


> Cool  Ba ca va attendre un mois je pense mais bon sont programme de remise en forme est prêt c'est déjà bien !


 
tu vas recevoir ton "nouveau" joujou et tu vas attendre un mois 

naaaaaaaaaaaaan, sérieuse ? 

allez, à +

et hésites pas si tu as d'autres  questions


----------



## Nephtys (7 Août 2008)

Ba pas trop le choix ! Déjà acheter l'iMac ca a été short dans le budget du mois ! Alors plus de folie pour aout !


----------



## Nephtys (11 Août 2008)

Bonjour ! 

Voila iMac reçu en fin de matinée ! je suis au ange ! il marche bien ! Je m'en sort pas trop mal avec (après un petit sur l'installation de logiciel fait par mon homme ce soir !) J'ai installé msn, firefox et VLC pour le moment ! 
La navigation sur le net ça marche nickel ! je trouve pas ça lent ! Écouter de la musique via la bibliothèque itunes du PC partagé ça marche très bien aussi, lecture de DVD nickel aussi ! Et même les vidéos de you tube c'est acceptable (bon un peu saccadé mais ca passe encore je trouve!)

Par contre pour lire les divX il me dit que j'ai pas les codec ! Y a t'il quelque chose qu'il vaudrais que j'installe en plus de VLC ? un pack de Codec ou ya un autre logiciel mieux avec lequel ça passerai ? Sinon y a t il des logiciels ou autre qu'il me faut "absolument" ?


----------



## Arlequin (11 Août 2008)

flip4mac et perian .... en complément de quicktime 

bon amusement avec ton joujou


----------



## Nephtys (11 Août 2008)

merci ! après avoir regardé sur le net perian n'est dispo qu'a partir de OS X 10.4 ! Et je suis en 10.3.9  pour flip4mac c'est bon je l'ai trouvé et je m'apprête a l'installer !


----------



## flotow (11 Août 2008)

pt'et la version 1.0  de Perian qui tournait sur 10.3


----------



## Nephtys (11 Août 2008)

Arf ! J'avais pas vu : VLC me dis computer too slow ! Non mais je lui permet pas ! lol 

Je suppose donc que pour les divx c'est mort !? même avec un autre logiciel ?! je peux regarder des DVD c'est déjà bien !

[edit] Toute les version de perian tourne sous 10.4 mini ! J'ai regardé !


----------



## Arlequin (12 Août 2008)

avais oublié que tu étais en 10.3 sorry :rose:

perian est toutefois déconseillé, comme indiqué sur leur site: 

Requirements: Mac OS X 10.4.7 because 10.3 makes the iceweasel cower in fear. 

je n'utilise pas trop les divx donc je ne puis être de bon conseil ! 

à+

bonne journée


----------



## Nephtys (12 Août 2008)

Ba de toute façon je regarde rarement des divx sur mon ordi ! En général je les regarde sur la télé ! Donc ca va pas trop changer mes habitudes lol ! 

Merci pour les réponses ! Sinon d'autres logiciels qu'il me faut "absolument" ? Mon cheri m'a déjà fait instaler Xee pour les images ! 

Bonne journée


----------



## asticotboy (12 Août 2008)

En voilà une qui est heureuse !

Amuse-toi bien avec ton G3


----------



## Nephtys (12 Août 2008)

Ho oui heureuse ! Depuis le temps que je voulais un mac !!! Petite je voulais un G3 (qand il est sorti j'avais 10-12ans !) Et puis ca m'est passé quand mon père à acheté un PC ! Ca m'a repris ya 2 ans quand j'ai commencer à utiliser Mac à l'école et puis mon chéri s'en ai acheté un (un MacBook) ya un an alors depuis ça avait viré a l'obsession ! lol
Maintenant j'ai hâte d'avoir un MacBookPro pour pouvoir monter sur finalCut à la maison parce que Adobe première Pro il me tape sur le système a planter, me perdre le son de mon montage et autres bugs ! lol


----------



## Php21 (12 Août 2008)

J'ai la même config que toi, mais avec 512 mo de ram et encore aujourd'hui il est prêt à tourner en 10.3.9 et avec Classic.
Ne pas trop le surcharger avec beaucoup de petites applis inutiles ou un peu gadjets.

Il démmare parfaitement à chaque sollicitation.

Amuse toi et bosse bien.

Ps : Tu peut installer les versions de Neo-Office ou d'Open-Office sur Panthere ce qui le rendra compatible avec Windows pour les trts de texte et autres.

PhP.


----------



## Nephtys (12 Août 2008)

J'ai office 2004 avec ça va non ? Ou vaut mieux que j'instale néo-office ou open office pour une question de "légèreté" des appli ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Août 2008)

Nephtys a dit:


> J'ai office 2004 avec ça va non ? Ou vaut mieux que j'instale néo-office ou open office pour une question de "légèreté" des appli ?



Ben Neo ou OOo, tu les installes pour ce que tu veux, mais surtout pas pour leur "légèreté" 



Office 2004 fonctionne bien sur un G3/400, du moins comparé à ses concurrents* "Mac"**.




(*) Par "concurrents", j'entend "les logiciels qui jouent dans la même catégorie", donc, AppleWorks ou la suite "iWork" n'en font pas partie, ils répondent à un besoin différent !

(**) Parce que vu comme M$ a saboté la version "Mac" d'Office, comparé à Office PC, ça rame quand même, hein !


----------



## Nephtys (12 Août 2008)

Donc je garde si j'ai bien compris ?!


----------



## Arlequin (12 Août 2008)

Nephtys a dit:


> Donc je garde si j'ai bien compris ?!



yeps 

et aussi un peu de lecture: la logithèque du switcheur


----------



## daffyb (12 Août 2008)

pour les divX tu peux essayer avec MPlayer.
C'est ce que j'utilisais sur mon iMac G3 700 MHz, mais c'était déjà limite et VLC était trop gourmand.
Tu peux toujours essayé, ça ne mange pas de pain


----------



## Php21 (14 Août 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben Neo ou OOo, tu les installes pour ce que tu veux, mais surtout pas pour leur "légèreté"
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Effectivement si tu as Office 2004 , Garde.  
Surtout ne pas trop surcharger le systéme.
A+


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Août 2008)

Nephtys a dit:


> Arf ! J'avais pas vu : VLC me dis computer too slow ! Non mais je lui permet pas ! lol
> 
> Je suppose donc que pour les divx c'est mort !?



Pas forcément, Mon fils avait un iMac G3/450 sous Panther (10.3.x), donc à peine plus rapide que le tien, et à condition de passer les fichiers sur le disque dur, il pouvait regarder les Divx (avec la version 0.7.2 à l'époque) de VLC. Par contre, en les laissant sur CD ou DVD, ça faisait comme le tien : "Computer too slow" !


----------



## Nephtys (14 Août 2008)

Merci du tuyau ! J'essayerai !


----------

